
Wikipedia Is Down - aplu
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/wikipedia-down-not-working-google-stopped-page-loading-encyclopedia-a9095236.html
======
boshomi
0 edits within 10 minutes in de.wikipedia.org[1]

[1] archive: [http://archive.fo/20190906201826/http://vs.aka-
online.de/cgi...](http://archive.fo/20190906201826/http://vs.aka-
online.de/cgi-bin/rchiststat.pl?dur=600&lim=700&wp=DE&fl=)

~~~
boshomi
even the monitoring page is mostly down:

[https://grafana.wikimedia.org/d/000000479/frontend-
traffic](https://grafana.wikimedia.org/d/000000479/frontend-traffic)

------
jakub_jo
What's going on here:
[https://twitter.com/UKDrillas/status/1170074170211934208](https://twitter.com/UKDrillas/status/1170074170211934208)
?

------
sambal
Totally down in Austin, Texas at the moment as well.

Checked twitter to see what was going on and was surprised to see this started
in Europe, would be nice to have some acknowledgement from wikimedia..

~~~
aplu
It's been confirmed on IRC. It's a DDoS.

------
jumbopapa
They didn't get enough donations

